# Urgent rescue or adoption needed



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...83672942.36367.149478678433206&type=1&theater

"This sweet little boy is in need of Adoption or Rescue at the Wake County Animal Center in Raleigh, NC. Ned (ID #92935) is a Maltese weighing in at a tiny 5 lbs. This breed is hypoallergenic and non-shedding, and they make wonderful lapdogs. Ned would be an excellent companion for anyone looking for a small dog to snuggle with and spoil. Will you be his forever family? This adorable pup is thought... to be around 10 yrs old and still has plenty of love to give. These dogs live for a long time and he wants to spend his senior years in a comfortable home with people who appreciate how special he is. "


This sweet old baby needs a rescue group or forever home NOW. I can go do the pull for the rescue if that is helpful. NC is not that far from us. I can also assist with transports and we can work out a transport chain if need be. If you are out of state you will need a rescue to pull for you. If you are in the area you must go to the shelter to pull for yourself. Let's not less this baby stay there one more minute!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

SCMR is following up on this little one. It doesn't mean he's safe yet, but we are working on it! Pray!


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Is there an update on this poor baby? I live close!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad that SCMR is on it and praying this comes through!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

No updates yet. There is a person on the site that claims adoption pending, but I think I'll try to call the shelter now and check  .


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I just posted on the SPCA of Wake County FB page, we will see.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

NOT SAFE!!!! I just spoke with 2 staff members at Wake Co. He is rescue pull only. Cataract, dental, tiny heart murmer and possible allergies (as indicated by paw staining). I've just left a message for SCMR and posted on SCMR's FB page and on his FB page. I will gladly do this transport. We just need him out now! This IS a kill shelter and his hold time is expiring soon. He's been there 5 days already.  Let's network with all of the rescues we know of. Cannot let him slip through the cracks!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Gosh I hope they get him out of there soon!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Bridgett I hope he gets rescued! Any other small dog rescues around your area? Poor little one


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Can someone pass this along to Edie and the others if you have their direct contact information. I don't know why, but this guy has stolen my heart  .


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

bump


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

SCMR is trying to see if they have someone who can go down. I've offered, but I'm sure they'd prefer someone from their team. The offer is there and I'd call on you guys for my million references if needed lol. Let's pray yall - pray loud and hard that they can get him. One staff member said he must be pulled by the end of the day or he would be PTS, another indicated that it would be a tad bit longer....but not much  .


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This is the part I dont get about shelters...................... They want the dog out or they will kill it! So when ppl try to inquire, they tell you only rescue groups can do it?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This is the whole reason why greeder breeders must be shut down!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

SCMR just called me and they have a foster ready to do the pull!!!!!! I'm not going to reshare this on FB yet until the pull has taken place (just in case anything goes wrong). The foster is only an hour away where as I'm more like 3 hours from there. So thankful for the folks at SCMR for stepping up so quickly.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank goodness!!! Awesome of you sharing B!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We all rescue and network...that's how we save them.  Every little bit helps and you better believe SCMR will be getting another donation soon! Let's keep the prayers coming!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

It's been a crazy a.m. working with the shelter etc., but SCMR is getting it all straight with them and NED IS BEING RESCUED!!!!! TEARS OF JOY!!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have been following this Bridget and I am so happy things seem to be going in the right direction. I will continue my prayers for him until he is finally placed in a rescue's arms.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Glad to hear!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, have they gotten him yet?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm still waiting to hear back. I didn't want to call them again just yet (okay I wanted to lol), so I'll give them just a bit longer. Their foster/rescuer was about an hour away from the shelter + they had to get all the pre-paperwork straightened out. I did speak directly with SCMR and directly with the shelter coordinator, so they were on the same page and ready to do the pull. Maybe I'll send them a message via FB lol . I'm such a worrier.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So I went ahead and called SCMR and they are just working with the Wake Co. Shelter to complete their registration so that he can be pulled (just standard paperwork). She assured me that the shelter has sent them confirmation that though he was to be PTS today, they are holding him for SCMR for pick up sometime tomorrow. They are going to call me once he's safely in their arms, but I will continue to pray (and ask you all to do also) that everything runs smoothly and he will be in loving arms tomorrow as planned.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ohhhh, I will be praying, hope everything goes as planned and there are no slip ups. Tomorrow seems like a very long way off all of a sudden.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Bridget, I sure hope so. I always fear slip ups but it sounds like they are all on the page. Hope so. Let us know when he's safe.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yep I'm nervous too yall. They've repeatedly assured me that it's all going as planned though, that he would not be PTS today and is being held for SCMR to pull some time tomorrow. I just need to chill out and let the method of things happen. Did I ever mention I'm not good at sitting still and waiting? I will let you know as soon as I hear from them tomorrow. Your right though, tomorrow seems so far away all of a sudden.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm happy things are working out but praying he's safe and that you know for sure soon.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers going out that all goes as planned for this little guy!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hoping to hear that he is safely in the arms of SCMR sometime today. Please keep those prayers coming. It looks like it's all gone great, but prayers never hurt  .


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:Waiting:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I called the shelter when they opened at Noon today. Ned is there, so at least we know that they didn't make any errors yesterday and he was not PTS. They also told me that SCMR is picking him up today  . Now I just have to be patient and give SCMR/his foster a chance to get there, pull him and get back home to let me know. So yep...still waiting.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:artytime:arty::tender::clap::dothewave::sLo_grouphug3::sHa_banana::cheer::celebrate - firewor:happy dance::two thumbs up:

:Flowers 2::Sunny Smile::happy: LOL~~~ Care to guess why I'm so happy? Just confirmed with the shelter that Ned has been picked up by SCMR!!!!!:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news!!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Good very glad. Need more good news.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Best news I've heard all day!!!!! So happy for that little guy.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

SCMR just notified me that he is safe  . Not sure what happened, but they said their had been some challenges (scheduling or paperwork maybe? I don't know), so they had to move him to a Vet Center for boarding overnight and he is being picked up by SCMR tomorrow. Thankfully he's away from the shelter!!! They are amazing and I'm so thankful for their efforts.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworThank you God and all you wonderful people involved in rescue.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

SCMR has picked up Ned from his the overnight Vet boarding and he is headed to his foster home! BRAVO SCMR for their fast work and endless love. Ned was scheduled to be put to sleep the same day that we saw him. Everything was coordinated in less than 1 day and now he is safe and will truly get to know the meaning of love. I cannot thank SCMR enough.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's wonderful!  Great work by you and the SCMR team! :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have been hoping that you would post again when they finally picked him up. Thank you so much:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for all your hard work and thank you to SCMR!!


----------

